

Enable "path view" in Finder (OS X) - tortilla
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/12/05/terminal-tips-enable-path-view-in-finder/

======
yan
Also, Shift+Command+G in Finder is priceless.

~~~
tlrobinson
Or, if you're in Terminal.app and want to browse your current directory in the
Finder, just type "open ." (or any path instead of ".")

(I have a summary of other useful OS X commands on my blog:
[http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2008/07/25/useful-mac-os-x-
specif...](http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2008/07/25/useful-mac-os-x-specific-
command-line-utilities/))

~~~
yan
Yup, I use that all the time too.

------
gcv
You can also Cmd-click the document icon in the title bar of a document window
(not the title, just the icon) and get a Finder-integrated dropdown with the
same information.

~~~
dzorz
You can also Cmd-click the title :-)

------
malkia
Nice! Should've been the default... heh :)

------
dchest
I find View > Show Path better.

~~~
Angostura
I tend to just CMD-Click on the icon in the toolbar to see the path. (Works in
most other apps too)

------
bemmu
Any way to open a shell directly to a directory I've selected in Finder?

~~~
lallysingh
Drag its icon to the terminal to insert its full path. A 'cd' in front of it
will do what you want.

Also, Default Folder X has a shortcut for that.

------
michaelneale
Very useful, thanks !

